# Breeder in MD/VA/DC



## Jonathan3 (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello everyone, I live in Waldorf, MD and in the process of finding a reputable breeder. I have researched these breeders in particular: 1. sander-haus, 2. vom weidenhaus, 3. victory circle, 4. von horngerger, 5. haus juris, 6. country lakes, 7. ez brook, 8. hollow hills, 9. zwinger vom silbersee. They are in no particular order. 
If anyone could sent me a private message or any feedback on their review of these breeders would be great. Please if you have any other recommendations it would be appreciated. Any breeder in the area of VA, MD, DC, would be great. Thank you


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Johnson-Haus!! She is on this board.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Different types of bloodlines.....
Johnson-Haus, Silbersee, Haus Juris...all of these breeders...I have seen dogs from and they were very nice dogs.
All 3 breeders have always been professional & supportive to others.....surely worth contacting them! I don't know the others...sorry.
Best Wishes!


----------



## athena's mom (Oct 19, 2011)

My female I purchased from Haus Juris has been super. Going on nine years old and never had any major health issues (I have her on a raw diet, so that probably helps). Awesome temperament. All Megan's dogs I've ever met from that kennel have been beautiful and sweet.


----------



## fkeeley (Aug 31, 2006)

My dog comes from Johnson-Haus. She has the best disposition, excellent comformation, very smart and sweet. Very reputable breeder and they are on this forum too. Highly recommend them.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Good luck with your search and really take a good look at all the links on ---- Welcome to the GSD/FAQ's for the first time owner - German Shepherd Dog Forums and more specifically on ----> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html


----------



## houckster6 (Sep 24, 2011)

Sent you a pm...


----------

